# الى كل من يريد معرفة الارتكام بالصوت والصوره



## م ن ي ر (13 فبراير 2007)

الى اخواني المهندسين اليكم هذا الرابط لتعليم الارتكام بالصوت والصوره
http://www.artcam.com/videos/index.htm


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 فبراير 2007)

م ن ي ر قال:


> الى اخواني المهندسين اليكم هذا الرابط لتعليم الارتكام بالصوت والصوره
> http://www.artcam.com/videos/index.htm



جهد تشكر عليه

مشرف القسم


----------



## أ.حمزة (2 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح عبدالغفار (13 يناير 2008)

*الف شكر*

السلام عليكم ..... يا جماعة الاخ وليد الحديدى قام بالواجب وزيادة


----------



## يحيى يحيى (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى يحيى (29 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وزادك من علمة ورفعك الى مرتبة النبيين والصديقين والشهداء اللهم امين وصلي اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة واصحابة ومن اتبع سنتة وهدية الى يوم الدين


----------



## saoud.med (29 يناير 2008)

شكرا merci


----------



## عمرو حسانين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## kabuhmood (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------

